# Audi vs. Peugeot at Le Mans.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I would like to get some thoughts on the Audi vs. Peugeot duel at Le Mans this year. Seeing as how the test day is on Sunday, we'll see first hand what LM '07 has to offer. We'll see what the '07 R10 can do compared to last year's car. We'll see what Peugeot has to offer as an answer to the the R10 with the 908. And well get a preview for what this years Le Mans 24 has to offer.
My Opinion on Audi vs Peugeot: It will be close on the test day as far as speed is concerned. The Pug will probably have a straight line speed advantage with the closed cockpit 908 and it having slightly more power. But if the past is anything to go by, the R10 will gain back what they loose in the twistier sections. And the same will go for qualifying and the race.
However, one big question has yet to be answered(and probably won't be difinitively until the race). And that is the Peugeots' reliability. The '07 R10s have had only minor starter motor issues at Sebring with the #1 car(long since rectified presumably), and has run a 30 hour test without problems, as well as a lenghty test with their DTM drivers intended for the just recently confirmed third R10. 
The Peugeots have had various problems, some minor, some a lot more serious. First, the minor problems: Problems with the doors closing completely, and problems with the paddle shifter on their cars. And now the major problems: On car DNF'd at Valencia due to a broken clutch, and on car during a 24 hour test blew an engine.
So, it will be close between Audi and Peugeot during the test, qualifying, practice, and (at least) the early stages of the race. However, Audi, having years of experience at Le Mans, and having a 1 year head start on Peugeot at Le Mans, may win out in the end due to superior reliability.
Those are my thoughts, what are yours?


----------

